# Need Help With Sb 9a Lathe



## buddy3223 (Sep 12, 2015)

I have a problem with my SB 9 lathe after changing from a C model to a A model. Everything works great except the cross feed, it only feeds out toward the operator. It makes no difference which direction you have the reverse tumbler in.  The saddle feeds toward the headstock.  The machine is not making any strange noises, it seems to run quite nicely.  I also have a small brass plug 1/4 x 3/8 that I have no idea where it came from. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jocat54 (Sep 12, 2015)

Your SB 9A is working as designed- crossfeed only feeds out--not sure where your plug might have come from. There is a plug on the bottom of the apron (oil drain) not sure of the size though.


----------



## ogberi (Sep 13, 2015)

Strange, my 9A (factor model A) feeds the cross slide either direction, and the tumbler reverses it. When power feeding the carriage to the left, without moving the tumbler, the cross slide feeds outwards.  That's my only gripe, as I usually feed the cross slide inwards, so i have to stop, grab the wrench, reverse the tumbler, cut, then stop and move the tumbler to change the carriage feed direction.  Not a big deal, and it's motivating me to make a plunger or quick clamp method of securing the tumbler so i don't need the wrench.

If the cross slide is driven by the leadscrew, reversing the screw certainly sounds like it would reverse the feed direction.  If it doesn't, I'm interested in what sort of magic is going on in the apron  so that input of either direction yields output of only one direction.


----------



## Bemac50 (Sep 13, 2015)

my south bend 9"model the cross feed goes both ways as well.Sorry can't help with the brass plug tho.
Bill


----------



## JPigg55 (Sep 13, 2015)

My SB 9A feeds both directions as well.
Couple pictures mat help solve the mystery


----------



## buddy3223 (Sep 13, 2015)

buddy3223 said:


> I have a problem with my SB 9 lathe after changing from a C model to a A model. Everything works great except the cross feed, it only feeds out toward the operator. It makes no difference which direction you have the reverse tumbler in.  The saddle feeds toward the headstock.  The machine is not making any strange noises, it seems to run quite nicely.  I also have a small brass plug 1/4 x 3/8 that I have no idea where it came from. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## buddy3223 (Sep 13, 2015)

I have found the problem with my lathe. It was operator error and I am quite embrassed.  I guess I might as well fess up and take my lumps.  This lathe has a forward and reverse switch on the the motor and what I was doing was reverse the motor and also use the reverse tumbler so everything just moved in the same direction when in forward.  When I just use the forward on the motor and use the reverse tumbler everything works like it is supposed too. The brass plug  goes under the right bottom screw on the back gear housing. Thanks to everyone  for their replies. This is a great site.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 13, 2015)

Good on ya. you worked it out.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 14, 2015)

buddy3223 said:


> I have found the problem with my lathe. It was operator error.



Yep.  I get that problem all the time.  Trouble is that's such hard part to replace.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 14, 2015)

double post


----------

